

Should I join a startup? Advices from an early startup employee - ericxtang
http://www.erictang.org/blog/2012/02/22/advice-from-an-early-startup-employee/

======
BadassFractal
Good read! I wasn't sure about this line:

"Think about how many companies you know that’s sold for 100million, then
think about how many launch announcements you hear per week. I think you get
the picture."

Do you mean there are plenty of them, or not that many, thus you're not likely
to make much from the company being sold?

